# Lasagne di Mare - Fishermen's Lasagne



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 22, 2012)

This family dish is prepared the same way, as if you were preparing Lasgne al Bolognese di Emilia Romagna ... The difference is the stuffing is chockful of fresh shellfish, seafood and fish.  *** Photo Below ...

 lasagne di mare - fishermens lasagne ... 

*** serves 8 to 10: 

Filling: 

4 shallots finely minced
350 ml. dry Italian white wine
2 swigs of fresh thyme or dry thyme
1 bay leaf 
1 kilo fresh mussels or clams 
600 grams of monkfish or grouper 
600 grams of jumbo shrimp
600 grams of crab or lobster 
500 grams of bufala di mozzarella 

Ricotta Bechamel:

60 grams of creamy French style butter
100 grams of AP All Purpose Flour
500 grams of Homemade Ricotta ( recipe in the cheese section ) or Ready Purchased Ricotta from a good Italian Deli 
600 ml. Light Cooking Cream 

*** lasagne can be home made with 3 eggs, 300 grams of flour, 1 tsp. salt and 30 ml. olive oil 

*** lasagne can also be prepared with Barilla Dry Lasagne Sheets 

1. Fill a large Pasta stock pot with water and boil, add salt and a shot glass ( small liquor glass ) of Olive Oil and boil the lasagne according to Barilla Box or 3 minutes for homemade Egg variety

2. pass the lasagne sheets in a large deep tray filled with ice water

3. In a large skillet, or Dutch Oven, pour the white wine simmer and add the minced shallot, the thyme, the bay leaf and the mussels or clams and boil 5 minutes

4. with slotted spoon, remove those mussels or clams that do not open and throw away

5. simmer another 3 minutes

6. Now add the monkfish or grouper or seabass in chunks and simmer 5 mins. 

7. Now the crab or lobster and the shrimp and simmer another 5 mins.

8. Remove the shellfish and fish and continue simmering the shellfish fish stock on low flame

9. place the fish and shellfish on paper towelling in a platter

10. to prepare the filling sauce, melt the butter in a sauce pan and add the flour and stir for 2 mins.

11. add the shellfish liquid to the butter flour concoction and stir constantly 3 mins. and add to the Ricotta in a bowl and combine well 

12. now preheat oven to 180 centigrade degrees

13. Combine the shellfish, fish and seafood with the Shellfish stock, butter, ricotta and flour and toss in huge bowl 

14. grease the lasagne deep casserole with butter and take the lasagne sheets and make the 1st layer in a lasagne deep casserole

15. spoon on the seafood concoction 

16. Now, layer the lasagne sheets with the ricotta concoction until the top has reached 6 layers

17. then place the last layer as the ricotta & butter concoction and add grated bufala di mozzarella on top 

Serve with crusty hot oven bread or Grissini Breadsticks and serve with a dry Italian white wine or Prosecco DOC sparkling wine.

This is better to have as lunch ... and eat very light in the evening.

Ciao, have a lovely Sunday,
Margaux Cintrano 

*** see photo attached


----------



## Hoot (Jul 22, 2012)

Holy Mackerel!  (Sorry, couldn't help it! )
That looks great!
Thanks!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 22, 2012)

Hoot,

This is a stunner dish, and lasagne can be made in uncountable fashions. Vegetable lasagnes, meat or with fish or combining fish and shellfish ... This is a Cintrano and Dettori dish ( the Vet is Filippo Dettori. ) 

Thanks Hoot.
Have a lovely Sunday,
Margi.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Jul 27, 2012)

It looks great!

I'll try to convert Gabriella and put some fish in those traditional home-made traditional lasagna o her family! I know she will follow me, and I know that his brother will cast any sort of doubt about it...

Thanks!


----------



## Souvlaki (Jul 27, 2012)

wow, I like this and will try this sunday 

Thanks Margi


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 27, 2012)

Soulvaki, Luca, Hoot,

Always lovely hearing from the 3 of you. 

Soulvaki: wow, I am honored ... this is truly lovely ...

Luca: a vegetable lasagne is also scrumptuous and easy on budget ... I am planning to post my Grandmom´s vegetable lasagne this wkend. 

Hoot: if you love cheese and seafood, then give this one a try. As I said to Luca, you can do a veggie one too ... 
THANKS.  


Kindest to both of you,
Have lovely wkend,
Ciao.
Margi.


----------

